# Travel Destinations > Europe >  How to Write an Essay in English?

## Christopher Lynch

Answering the question, "how to write an essay in English," it is worth recalling that any essay consists of several parts. I would identify the three most important ones: the introduction, the main part, and the conclusion. In the introduction, you need to outline the key thought, idea or problem that you are going to talk about in the main part. It is best if it will sound in the form of some brief, but concise finished statement. By the way, it can also be a quote in English, if you manage to match it with the semantic content of this essay in English.

In the main part of the essayup  in English, you are supposed to present any arguments, proofs or refutations of your main idea that would express your personal opinion on the given issue. You can give examples that will illustrate your point of view. When writing an essay in English, try to avoid abstruse or bookish phrases that will turn your work into a boring creation. In this case, the examiner may refuse to read the work at all. It is better to use simple, but at the same time good, literate, high-quality English. Use more adjectives and adverbs, but the main advantage of written English in this case is synonyms of verbs and words in general. Your essay will become memorable, lexically and grammatically "beautiful". And yes, mistakes are not welcome!


Conclude with all your reasoning and conclusions, which will be the final part of your essay in English. All parts of the essay should flow smoothly one into another, all thoughts should be logically connected. Special vocabulary, which exists for you to present your thoughts in a coherent way, will help you in this.

For example, you can use words such as moreover (in addition, moreover), as well as (as well as, as well as), furthermore (in addition, furthermore). If you want to show contrast or opposition, use but, however, on the other hand, yet, on the contrary. The words despite / in spite of (in spite of), to express the cause or result of something are: therefore (therefore, for this reason), so (so, therefore), as a result (because of this, thus), consequently (consequently, therefore), this results in (result), this leads to (is obtained). Note also the adverbs of order and sequence - then, next, after, finally / lastly.

The main problem in determg the key point of "how to write an essay in English" is the inability to express your thoughts briefly, but competently. As a rule, we try, as they say, to "flow with our thoughts" or "pour water". This is exactly what you shouldn't do, because a large amount of unnecessary information in your English essay will not become an advantage of your work, but will be its disadvantage. If you are writing an essay not for an exam, but just to prepare for something, ask friends and relatives to read it and evaluate it. Reread it a few times yourself, too, to see if you have made any semantic or grammatical mistakes and, if present, get rid of them safely.

https://topessayservices.com/essayup-review/

Related Resources:
10 steps to writing a good essay in English
A Guide: Types of Essays in English and Tips for Writing Them
How to write an essay in English
Essay tips for writing essays in English

----------

